# Cyber Goth/Steampunk Respirator or Facemask



## Terrormaster

Anyone know where I can buy one of these on the cheap (like under $20 or hopefully $10 bucks)?

I know the official ones go from anywhere like $39 bucks all the way up to $100 depending on how elaborate it is with spikes, etc.

They have some cool designs in the mask section at iParty but they're effectively just that - a mask and LOOK like it as well. No back filling or solid matter. Just a rubber mask.

Looking for something like for a respirator (all plain black would be great):










or










I know I could probably just do the first one myself as they have the basic respirator at Amazon. There's even an instructable for it (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-A-Cyber-Respirator-Cheaply/). But looks like it's gonna require some painting bare minimum and I'm running short on time (what with 24 days left and all). Not to mention the risk of breathing in paint all night long - toxic at worst, major headache at best.

Amazon.com: Anti-Dust Paint Respirator Mask Industrial Gas Chemical: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41dg7f6fEHL

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Johnmonster

Paint should be free of noxious fumes after a week of drying. Just don't paint the filter section with any kind of enamel or other spray paint.

If you don't have a long time to let the paint cure/dry to be fume free, just go over the plastic with some fine grit sand paper and brush on some black acrylic paint. It'll chip but it should last the night.

Or you could find some black fabric and hot glue it over the places you want to be black. I think this would work best if you distressed it to look like what it is, rather than try to hide that it is fabric. Black garment leather would be even better.

If you're savvy with leather-working, a mask like the one in the second pic would be pretty simple to construct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a basic black, North half-face respirator?

http://www.emssales.net/store/cart.php?m=search_results&search=respirator&x=33&y=17

You do need to buy the filters separately for this model if you want those, however, so it's not going to meet your budget. The plus side is, no painting of the mask itself.

Here's another half-face brand that's interesting in style, appears to be all black and a little closer to your price:

http://www.thesafetyhouse.com/respi...remier-t-series-halfmask-respirator-each.html

Here's a 3M version:

http://www.thesafetyhouse.com/respi...pirators/3m-7500-half-face-respirator-ea.html

Here's a North half mask for under $20:

http://www.prosafetyequipment.com/r...-respirators/north-elastomeric-half-mask.aspx

The Moldex half-face has some blue as well as black, but definitely well within budget:

http://www.labsafety.com/moldex-7000-series-half-mask-respirator_33048641/


----------



## Allen H

I painted one of these black with Acrylics and it worked great its also neoprene so its pretty comfy
http://www.harborfreight.com/multipurpose-nuisance-dust-mask-with-replaceable-liners-94222.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Search local thrift stores and army surplus places. I bought an old gas mask for $3 last year and steam punked it out with gold and black paint. Hardest part was getting paint that would stick to the rubber. Krylon makes a product that works GREAT. It's called Krylon Fusion, and it's for plastic and rubber. Scuff the rubber with some 80 grit sandpaper, then paint with the Fusion paint. Allow it to dry, and you're set.


----------



## Terrormaster

Thanks for all the great resources folks, I appreciate it. But what I'm trying to avoid here is actually having to customize it myself because I'm short on time. Unfortunately I always end up waiting last minute on my costume because props have priority and I'm WAY behind this year because of my surgery back in July. 

It doesn't have to be all tricked out cyber goth out the box. But I'm looking for something I can either pick up or order that's at least plain black ready to go out the box for under $20 bucks.

The one at Amazon so far is the best price wise at just about $10 bucks and appears to be the most common one modded by cyber goths. But even out the box it looks like the filters are gray and I just don't have time to mess with painting it.

I REALLY do like the style of the one Allen suggested I just wish it were black instead of blue. Why don't they seem to make these things in all black?

If I can find the time I might stop into the Salvation Army Thrift store and see what I can find. I'm really weird about putting things on or over my mouth that a total stranger has.


----------



## Terrormaster

Allen sent me in a good direction with the neoprene masks and I stumbled on this one with a damn good price in my range:










http://www.aliexpress.com/store/314...-Ski-Snowboard-Snowmobile-Half-Face-Vent.html

Not sure though if I wanna order international this close to 1031. Still looking and hopefully will find either a stateside shipper or somewhere local I can walk in and grab it (preferable).


----------



## Terrormaster

Meh, just sucked it up and ordered the $10 respirator from Amazon. I even had my brother-in-law trying to help me find a bike shop that may have had it and no luck.

If I have time to paint it I will, if not then oh well I'll use em next year.

Thanks for all the help folks.


----------



## Terrormaster

Thankfully had some extra time and ended up doing it myself. Respirator came in yesterday. Stripped out all the filter pieces and painted the filter compartments black to match the rest. Then designed my inserts in Photoshop, printed them on glossy card stock, cut them out and viola!

Hex is here to model the product for us:










On the fence about adding the tubes. Need to check if Home Depot or Lowes carries yellow air line tubing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Looking great!
If you can't get yellow air line tubing then you can get clear aquarium air tubing and fill the tube with yellow paint.


----------



## Terrormaster

Thanks Haunti, that very thought did cross my mind last night. I was at Target getting some other stuff and learned that they don't carry any paint except the kids crayola stuff. Think I'll hit Michael's in a couple days and just get some fluorescent yellow acrylic paint. I have a bunch of clear and black air line from when I set up my aquarium a few years back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hex looks fantastic in his punkish mask


----------



## Terrormaster

Ha, yeah it does Roxy. Perhaps next year I'll have to give him an upgrade. Dangit, now I'm trying to imagine how he'd look with some black and yellow falls.


----------

